

Which language should I learn? - theneelpatel

Right now I am student with very good knowledge of c&#x2F;c++. But I do have a idea for building a web based application which language should I learn to start a startup?
And where should I start learning that?
======
facorreia
Any of several languages would fit that bill, including PHP, Ruby, Python,
Java, JavaScript, C# and others. As important as choosing a language is
selecting a web framework and also learning how to build a web application.

For a novice, I would recommend the free "Engineering Software as a Service"
course[1], which uses the Ruby language and the Rails framework to teach the
fundamentals of web development.

[1] [https://www.edx.org/course/uc-berkeleyx/uc-berkeleyx-
cs169-1...](https://www.edx.org/course/uc-berkeleyx/uc-berkeleyx-
cs169-1x-engineering-1377)

~~~
theneelpatel
Thanks, looking forward to it.

